
Bye Brillo, Hello Android Things - pjmlp
https://developer.android.com/things/preview/index.html
======
pjmlp
Interestingly it is based on Brillo, but instead of rewriting the frameworks
in C++ as previously discussed, they brought the Java tooling into Brillo,
while introducing frameworks for low level programming, including userspace
drivers.

